

Extreme statistical anomalies in Research 2000 polls - gruseom
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2010/6/29/880179/-Research-2000:-Problems-in-plain-sight

======
MaysonL
fivethirtyeight.com just got a ceas and desist letter from Research 2000's
lawyers:

[http://www.fivethirtyeight.com/2010/06/research-2000-issues-...](http://www.fivethirtyeight.com/2010/06/research-2000-issues-
cease-desist.html)

